# Turn on PC with keyboard?



## Jbenekeorr (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know if there's any way i could turn my computer on my pressing a button on the keyboard? i know it is possible with PS/2 Keyboards but would it work with a USB keyboard in any way? Also, sorry if this is in the wrong section of the forum. I do have an adapter between usb and ps/2 but that is green and i assume is for mice and doesnt seem to work.


----------



## myPCrocks (Jun 16, 2008)

As long as the USB ports stay powered on when the PC is off it will work, just enable it in BIOS.


----------



## epidemik (Jun 16, 2008)

How do you do this?
Sounds cool and helpful


----------



## cohen (Jun 16, 2008)

epidemik said:


> How do you do this?
> Sounds cool and helpful



Yeah same,

Just i'm not sure how you are going to have the USB ports powered all the time


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 17, 2008)

I am guessing myPCrocks, is saying that your keyboard will wake your pc back up. I am fairly sure your keyboard cant turn your pc on. But, I think there is a keyboard out there that can. Search google.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah a keyboard can turn on your pc, you have to go in the bios and enable crtl-esc and that allows the keyboard to turn on the pc


----------



## myPCrocks (Jun 17, 2008)

Certain MBB's allow you to use a specific key to turn on/off your PC.


My latest build the USB ports are always on which is nice when you need to charge the Ipod and such.


----------



## exoticracerx (Jun 18, 2008)

You just go into BIOS and it should say something like PS\2 power on, enable that, and there might be something under it for USB


----------

